# Some Prayers for Mrs Bear



## Bearcarver (Jan 6, 2015)

I could use a little help guys.

Yesterday Mrs Bear finally told me she wasn't feeling well for a day or two. She was taking her BP & it was lower than usual, so she had stopped taking her Lisinopril for a few days.
Then the top number wasn't too bad, but the bottom number was in the 60s.
She called her Dr yesterday & made an appointment for 4:15.
At 5:45 she called me to tell me not to get upset, but our Son was picking her up & taking her the the ER, because her Dr didn't want her to drive, because her heart rate was in the 30s.
After some tests, they decided to install a Pacemaker, and will be putting that in at 2:30 PM today. My Son & I just got home from our morning visit & we will be going back at 5:30 PM.

If you guys got any spare prayers, please throw some in with mine.

Thanks All,

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 6, 2015)

You got them from my family Bear.


----------



## brewster (Jan 6, 2015)

My prayers to you and your family and hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## disco (Jan 6, 2015)

There is all the best wishes and strength we can muster being sent from here. 

Disco


----------



## elginplowboy (Jan 6, 2015)

Your wife and family will be in our prayers.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Jan 6, 2015)

These surgery's are fairly routine these days and I am sure everything will go smoothly. She will be in my prayers.


----------



## addicted 2smoke (Jan 6, 2015)

She is on our prayer circle list.


----------



## seenred (Jan 6, 2015)

Prayers coming your way from our family, John...hopefully this is just a bump in the road.

Red


----------



## hitechredneck (Jan 6, 2015)

Saying a prayer for your wife and for your family.


----------



## chef willie (Jan 6, 2015)

Absolutely....consider it done. I do believe these things are fairly routine these days but always a concern when one is needed. Rest and recuperation for her is in order as Big Bear goes into care taker status. Fortunately, your son & daughter-in-law are right down the hill if needed. All the best.....Regards, Willie


----------



## mjeffcoat (Jan 6, 2015)

You got it Bear.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 6, 2015)

Nothing but positive energy headed your way Bear.


----------



## link (Jan 6, 2015)

You got it Bear. They are on the way. I hope a for speedy recovery for Mrs. Bear.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck with the procedure!


----------



## sqwib (Jan 6, 2015)

Praying real hard Bear, go take care of that lady and well be expecting good news...

Hang in there Buddy!

Remember you still got 46 more!!!


----------



## boykjo (Jan 6, 2015)

Wishing Mrs bear a speedy recovey

Joe


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 6, 2015)

praying for all to go well and a speedy recovery...  Everything will be fine Bear....


----------



## tropics (Jan 6, 2015)

Praying all goes well and a speedy recovery. John be sure to take care of yourself at this time. God Bless


----------



## bear55 (Jan 6, 2015)

Prayers headed your way...

Richard


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 6, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers flowing your way.


----------



## jimdepo (Jan 6, 2015)

Saying a prayer for her,family and friends.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 6, 2015)

John we've got you covered! Hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## bad santa (Jan 6, 2015)

Prayer Wheel is spinning for your wife and the entire family Bear !


----------



## bbquy (Jan 6, 2015)

Many prayers headed your way!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 6, 2015)

Lots of prayers for you and Mrs. Bear, as well as the rest of the family.

Hang in there and hopefully all goes well with a speedy recovery.


----------



## thatcho (Jan 6, 2015)

Prayers sent from my family to yours.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 6, 2015)

Spare prayers are never short in demand...Prayers sent.

May God bless her and assure a speedy recovery.

Sincerely,  John Koytsavlis


----------



## timberjet (Jan 6, 2015)

You got some coming from my house Bear!


----------



## smokesontuesday (Jan 6, 2015)

You have them man. Spoil her rotten and make sure she gets some rest. She'll be right back up in no time.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 6, 2015)

Thoughts & prayers to the Bear Fam !  Wishing a super speedy recovery for Mrs. Bear !


----------



## deuce (Jan 6, 2015)

Prayers and wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## ameskimo1 (Jan 6, 2015)

You got it Bear


----------



## patriotsmoken (Jan 6, 2015)

Prayers sent!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 6, 2015)

Prayin for you guys John


----------



## tbrtt1 (Jan 6, 2015)

You and Mrs. Bear will be on our list tonight for family prayer before bedtime.


----------



## 2xtap (Jan 7, 2015)

I hope all goes well for Mrs. Bear, I offer my thoughts and prayers for both of you. I will be making an offering of pork loin over mesquite this afternoon to the man above with Mrs. Bear in mind.


----------



## cuebiz (Jan 7, 2015)

Definitely will say a prayer for her Bear.  Very best wishes for both of you!


----------



## stovebolt (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm hoping there are many more anniversaries in your future. Nothing but positive energy from here.

Chuck


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Jan 7, 2015)

praying For YoU, Your Family, AnD The Doctors.


----------



## mbogo (Jan 7, 2015)

Prayers & well wishes coming your way, maybe a bears' prime rib din din delivered to the hospital will speed her recovery! Best wishes to you both-


----------



## old bones (Jan 7, 2015)

Thoughts and Prayers your way for a speedy recovery.    Pacemakers can be a good thing..


----------



## wimpy69 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thoughts are with you all. Speedy recovery.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 7, 2015)

All our hopes for a speedy recovery. Best wishes...JJ


----------



## dougmays (Jan 7, 2015)

Thinking of you and your family. Praying for a speedy recovery


----------



## pit of despair (Jan 7, 2015)

Prayers for your wife's recovery, and for your strength and support.

Teddy


----------



## themule69 (Jan 7, 2015)

John

Prayers for a fast recovery and for you and the family to get threw this.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for all the prayers guys!!!

Keep them coming----Everything went backwards so far!!

She was supposed to get the Pacemaker yesterday & come home today.

And just like when the Idiot Dr doing my Catheterization almost killed me & wrecked a lot of my insides permanently, not all easy straightforward medical procedures are easily done by some Drs.

Seems they ran into a problem with the veins in the left side of her heart not going to the right. They put a camera down her throat to see better.

Then they decided to put the Pacemaker in the right side, so they closed up the left side.

Then the Dr reached up to adjust the light, and didn't realize he touched an unsterile light until he touched her chest, so he scrubbed the whole mission to avoid introducing infection to her heart. They did manage to install a temporary Pacemaker that is external.

So now she has a sore throat from the camera, both shoulders & chest areas are very sore, and she's taking antibiotics to avoid infection.

Then they're going to try to install the Pacemaker again on Friday.

She's hanging in there, but she is NOT a Happy camper.

It's hard to describe how much this upsets me!!!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow Bear sorry to hear that! Hope it all starts to go better!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello John.  Sorry to hear.  All our hopes and prayers go out to you and all the family.  Hope all goes well from here on.

Danny and Annette


----------



## butthead66 (Jan 7, 2015)

Prayers to you and your family sir.

Jeff


----------



## gary s (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry to hear that   I sent you an email

Gary


----------



## smokesontuesday (Jan 7, 2015)

Still praying for everyone involved.


----------



## allen (Jan 7, 2015)

Thoughts and Prayers to you and your Family, I hope all goes well for the both of ya's


----------



## themule69 (Jan 7, 2015)

John

So sorry to hear of the setbacks. Still praying for all to go well.

David


----------



## jmgreen (Jan 7, 2015)

Thoughts are with y'all. It will all go well.


----------



## tsin (Jan 7, 2015)

Prayers coming your way..


----------



## susieqz (Jan 7, 2015)

mrs bear has my very best wishes.

be strong for her.

HUGZZZ TO ALL YOUR FAMILY


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 7, 2015)

You got it buddy, I hope all is well...... Get Well Soon Ms. Bear !!!! From ShoneyBoy


----------



## 1finder (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow, can only imagine your frustration... Keep calm, cooler heads prevail. 
Prayers for Mrs. & you!!

Good luck!!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 7, 2015)

Just point out to the Dr.'s that even the male Bear knows not to tick of the Mama Bear!













mama-bear.jpg



__ jirodriguez
__ Jan 7, 2015






Sorry to hear about the set back, still keeping you and the family in our prayers. Hopefully Friday goes better. Stay strong my friend!


----------



## seenred (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the complications, John!  Hopefully it gets better from here on out.

Continued prayers from our family to yours, Brother!

Red


----------



## red dog (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Bear. Sending good thoughts and prayers your way. Don't forget to take care of yourself!


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 7, 2015)

Bear , Hope all goes well on Friday, a friend had a pacemaker put in last summer and was back to his old self in a few months . Prayers for your missus and you and yours .


----------



## mtm29575 (Jan 7, 2015)

Praying for Mrs. Bear.


----------



## ak1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Stay strong John.

We're all pulling for Mrs Bear!


----------



## bladebuilder (Jan 7, 2015)

Prayers sent...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry to hear of the setback Bear, you can count on continuous thoughts & prayers from my fam to yours....


----------



## plasticears (Jan 7, 2015)

Just saw the initial post. My thoughts and prayers are with you. 
JN


----------



## mike w (Jan 8, 2015)

Your family will be in my prayers Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks again everyone!!

Nothing's changed since yesterday.

Mrs Bear still on antibiotics until Friday when they plan on doing the job right & letting her come home on Saturday.

We are so glad to know you are all with us!

Bear


----------



## rlk438 (Jan 8, 2015)

Praying for your family


----------



## vegas flyingcub (Jan 8, 2015)

May God Bless her and praying for fast and speedy recovery....


----------



## nrdk (Jan 8, 2015)

Hopin the best for you and yours Bear


----------



## ibbones (Jan 8, 2015)

Prayers sent.


----------



## marauder (Jan 8, 2015)

prayers are for you ,your family and Mrs. Bear.


----------



## jted (Jan 8, 2015)

Bear let me get in line . I always have the time and willingness to pray for someone in need. I will include your wife and you as I pray for my mother whose 83.  Jted


----------



## osprey2 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thinking of you and yours my friend

Dave and Family (uk)


----------



## pilch (Jan 8, 2015)

It goes without saying Bear that you and the family have us all praying for Mrs Bear.

Cheers from Down Under.


----------



## pilch (Jan 8, 2015)

Bear that's the sort of shit I'd expect from a 3rd world Doctor not one from America.

After experiencing this operation personally I can truly feel for Mrs Bear, don't give her a hug but squeeze her hand and tell her we all care for her.

Best Wishes from Down Under.


----------



## fendrbluz (Jan 8, 2015)

Prayers are going out bear I hope everything went well I pray she will  better then new keep the faith.


----------



## venture (Jan 8, 2015)

Prayers from our house to yours for sure!

As said before, Bear, take care of yourself so you can take care of her!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smoked alaskan (Jan 8, 2015)

I believe and offer prayers for healing for Mrs Bear, strength and comfort for you and your family Bear.


----------



## oldmisterbill (Jan 9, 2015)

You will definitely be in my thoughts and prayers brother. Praying for a speedy recovery and for calm and peace in your family as you deal with this. God is with you.     OMB


----------



## tropics (Jan 9, 2015)

John praying every thing goes good today, and a speedy recovery for the Mrs. and You


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 9, 2015)

Picking this up a bit late, but all our thoughts to all your family for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 10, 2015)

*Update on Mrs Bear:*

Couldn’t see her until 7:30 PM last night.

Supposedly all went right this time, and she’ll be home today.

A lot of pain in both sides of her chest & arms and her neck.

Son brought one of his “Man-Cave” matching super recliners up here for her to use, because it’s all push button.

We’re just waiting to find out when Son can pick her up in his Escalade, and bring her home at last.

Hopefully all is well & will stay that way.

Thank You ALL for the thoughts & prayers!!!

Bear


----------



## cmayna (Jan 10, 2015)

I can see it now........snap, snap goes Mrs Bear's fingers and the men of the family come a flying to her aid.   The way it should always be.  

Seriously Bear, congrats to you guys for the apparent successful surgery.  We hope the recovery goes well also.


----------



## jted (Jan 10, 2015)

That's Great news. Sometimes the recovery is as hard as the procedure. Probably not this time because of her troubles prior to the surgery but difficult in any case. We wish her and all of your family well. Bear just think of this as a opportunity to bone up on you other culinary skills.    Jted


----------



## oldmisterbill (Jan 10, 2015)

Great     Yanno brother from personal experience I feel the stress you have been through. You're gonna be busy taking care of the best friend you will ever have. So kick it with her and enjoy the time devoted to her as best you can.

   May God Bless you both!    Mr Bill


----------



## retfr8flyr (Jan 10, 2015)

Great news!! So glad everything worked out correctly this time.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 10, 2015)

Thats a relief...... I wasn't sure you'd have the patience to be able to train another one.

Thats really great Bear.


----------



## dave from mesa (Jan 10, 2015)

Well heck don't know where I've been to miss all this.

Glad to hear Mrs Bear is doing alright. Wish her the best from all of us.

dave


----------



## old bones (Jan 10, 2015)

Glad to read that everything turned out well and the "BOSS" will be home to keep an eye on the place.    A guy can do a lot of dammage overnight let alone in a few days like that.    I think that's my wife's biggest fear.        Good News!!


----------



## themule69 (Jan 11, 2015)

Glad it went well and she will get to go home soon.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks again to ALL of you!!

Mrs Bear came home at Noon yesterday, and is doing good.

A lot of pain because they ended up doing both sides instead of just the left side, and a Temporary one was installed in between surgeries.

She got some sleep last night on that monster recliner, so she should be like new in a few weeks.

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Jan 11, 2015)

Glad to hear she got to come home. Still praying for complete recovery.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## foamheart (Jan 11, 2015)

Thats the party above! Now go get her a big box of class"D" batteries and give her.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 11, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks again to ALL of you!!
> 
> Mrs Bear came home at Noon yesterday, and is doing good.
> 
> ...



Great news Bear !  Real glad to hear that, tell her we're wishing her a super speedy recovery so the Bears Den can get back to normal ! 

:2thumbs:


----------



## foamheart (Jan 11, 2015)

I always heard to improve the diastolic part of your blood pressure you need more smoked meats, casingless beef sticks, double smoked hams and of course, smoked prime ribs.


----------



## tropics (Jan 11, 2015)

That is good to hear.


----------



## gary s (Jan 11, 2015)

Sounds reasonable  Foam   

Gary


----------



## jted (Jan 13, 2015)

Bear, several years ago I went in for Knee surgery. I had some post operation problems and had to spend a couple of day in the hospital. The  bottom line is my wife thought it would be nice to buy me a new BigBoy recliner. I recuperated on it and when I sat on the couch she took over the recliner. She can curl up in it and I seldom use it. Good luck getting yours back another matching one may be in your future.   Glad she is progressing well.  Jted


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 13, 2015)

jted said:


> Bear, several years ago I went in for Knee surgery. I had some post operation problems and had to spend a couple of day in the hospital. The  bottom line is my wife thought it would be nice to buy me a new BigBoy recliner. I recuperated on it and when I sat on the couch she took over the recliner. She can curl up in it and I seldom use it. Good luck getting yours back another matching one may be in your future.   Glad she is progressing well.  Jted


LOL---She's been sleeping on it, because she can't lay on either side, because they did surgery on both sides, and if she lays flat on her back in bed her back hurts. Our Son will just be missing one of his matching recliners in his Man-Cave for a few weeks.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 13, 2015)

And Thank You ALL again for the thoughts & prayers!!!

Mrs Bear is doing pretty good considering.

She had to go to Dr's last night because she was getting a rash all over. They stopped both of her Antibiotics----Must have been a reaction to one of them.

Bear


----------



## link (Jan 13, 2015)

I am glad to hear she is doing well. I hope she has a very speedy recovery.

Link


----------



## azbohunter (Jan 13, 2015)

Good morning John,

Have been out of town for a couple weeks and just read about Mrs Bear's health issues.

Really glad to see how well she is doing and I will be praying for her comfort and a speedy recovery!

Also praying for you and that you are able to find calmness through these times of healing.

Dick


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 13, 2015)

John - great to hear Mama Bear is back in the den and recovering well! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






That is always a scary ordeal to go through, but sounds like you are all doing a great job to make her recovery as easy as possible. Hope everything keeps going smoothly for all of you!


----------



## jag reddog (Jan 13, 2015)

I love good news .This is great news- mama bear is doing better.Keep us posted!Prayers from the Hughes Family!


----------



## fpmich (Jan 21, 2015)

I just saw this thread Bear. 

I'm glad it went well, and that she is semi-comfortable at present time. 

Will still offer prayer for you both, that her comfort increases, and your worries for her, decreases.

Trust me... this is something my wife and I both can understand.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 21, 2015)

Update:

Mrs Bear is doing pretty good now. She still has pain in both sides, but mostly on the side (right) that they actually put the Pacemaker in.

She's back close to normal, but she's not allowed to raise her right arm above her shoulder for 4 weeks.

Thanks again for all the support & prayers----You guys are Awesome!!

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Jan 21, 2015)

Bear

Glad to hear she is getting better.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 21, 2015)

Glad all is going good.


----------



## java (Jan 21, 2015)

heres to a speedy recovery, take good care of her.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 23, 2015)

I know I'm a little late to this thread, but i am so glad to hear she is doing good. Take good care of her Bear!


----------



## osprey2 (Jan 25, 2015)

Glad to hear things are on the mend mate

Dave & family (uk)


----------



## caradoc (Feb 8, 2015)

Sending mine out as well.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks again to all you Great People for the thoughts & prayers!!!

Mrs Bear is doing great, and will soon be allowed to raise her right arm over her head.

I heard that crack from the back row-------No, that doesn't mean I have to duck!!!

Bear


----------



## ultralow787 (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm also very late to this thread, but very glad to hear that Mrs. Bear is on the mend and things are going well for her.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 8, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I heard that crack from the back row-------No, that doesn't mean I have to duck!!!
> 
> Bear


I am sure Ms. bear has you much better trained than that.... you simply get "The Look". You may not know why or want to admit knowing, but you know your in the dog house?


----------



## jted (Feb 8, 2015)

Bear, I like so many others are very happy the Mrs. is doing well. If you admit to knowing of the Look,  then there are at least 3 of us.  Jted


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2015)

jted said:


> Bear, I like so many others are very happy the Mrs. is doing well. If you admit to knowing of the Look,  then there are at least 3 of us.  Jted


LOL----After 46 years, I pretty much know "them" when I see them (More than one specific look after that many years)!!!

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 11, 2015)

Bear, glad to hear  the missus is doing better .


----------



## dave from mesa (Feb 12, 2015)

jted said:


> Bear, I like so many others are very happy the Mrs. is doing well. If you admit to knowing of the Look,  then there are at least 3 of us.  Jted


LOL----After 46 years, I pretty much know "them" when I see them (More than one specific look after that many years)!!!

Bear

Oh I bet there are more than that. I get the look ALL the time.


----------



## meatstalker (Apr 11, 2015)

don't very  often but you got one from me best wishes


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2015)

meatstalker said:


> don't very  often but you got one from me best wishes


Thank You!!

Mrs Bear is doing Great now with the Pacemaker.

No more 34 BPM heart rate.

Thanks to ALL,

Bear


----------



## gary s (Apr 12, 2015)

It's funny after you have been around someone that long (My wife and I )  44 years in July,  She can tell by my facial expressions how I feel, as I can her. Finish each others sentences and know when something is wrong.

Gary


----------



## oldmisterbill (Apr 12, 2015)

Awesome- I'm so glad she's doing well. It must be a relief to have her doing better. The Lord is working for you.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2015)

oldmisterbill said:


> Awesome- I'm so glad she's doing well. It must be a relief to have her doing better. The Lord is working for you.


Thanks Brother!!

Definitely a Relief !!!  Had me Worried!!

Bear


----------



## osprey2 (Apr 12, 2015)

Glad things are on the up

Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2015)

Osprey2 said:


> Glad things are on the up
> 
> Dave


Thank You Much, Dave!!

Bear


----------

